# Intelliglow needle kits



## VoodooSmurf (Oct 22, 2002)

anyone ever installed these before??? if you have, gimme some easy ways or things not to do or something... instructions are kinda wierd, but... any help?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have them in my car but i got mine professionally installed, it only cost my 30 for the install. the guy said it was easy though


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

did u get the importintelligence kit?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah i got the sonic blue kit


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

let me know cause Im next on doing this LOL
I got the indglo overlay gauge and I cant hardly see my needles.
How much did u get them for?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

70 i think from their website and i also got the reverse indiglo gauges to go with them


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

just a tip on the gauges...I found a wire to tap into that is nice and easy to get to...
I need to check the wire color but it is one that goes to the hazard light switch and I mounted the color change thing at the bottom under the steering wheel, the the right abit.
Let me know if you have questions on that and let me know how the needle install goes


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

I had these but the lights for the tach and speedo ended up not working so I sent the whole thing back for a refund. The install is NOT easy, mostly because the speedo is so easy to break. If you break it you're out at least $100.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

don't get the kit man, its not worth the money or the trouble. i have the reverse indiglos on too. in order to get your needles to glow, simply get colored light bulbs. this will make the numbers and needles light up red, blue, or whatever color you choose. i also painted the needles red so it looks nice in the daytime too.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

dfalcon02 said:


> *don't get the kit man, its not worth the money or the trouble. i have the reverse indiglos on too. in order to get your needles to glow, simply get colored light bulbs. this will make the numbers and needles light up red, blue, or whatever color you choose. i also painted the needles red so it looks nice in the daytime too. *


OK...Ill try that.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah I'm dfalcon02. I sent back the kit and put in Polarg hyper white gauge cluster bulbs and it looks sick.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

dfalcon02 what kind of paint u use like that idea i would like to try it for mine


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

- night








- simulated day


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

funny.. my needs look just like that.. only mine have red #'s, and red everything.. all i did was throw in some 4$ for 4 red bulbs.. and it looks even better than that..


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

well, i just went to an arts/crafts store and bought a small bottle of red acrylic paint. you can get whatever color you want. after i took the gauge cluster out, i used a q-tip to apply the paint. you only need one coat, just enough to color it. you don't want to put heavy coats on the needle, because then the light won't show through at night. if you put too much on and it doesn't shine through, sand the paint down. my gauges light up like LIUSPEED's, but the numbers and stuff light up red too.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

dude, where can i get these red bulbs???



holy200sx said:


> *funny.. my needs look just like that.. only mine have red #'s, and red everything.. all i did was throw in some 4$ for 4 red bulbs.. and it looks even better than that.. *


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

probably at any autoparts store, someone correct me if im wrong....


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *funny.. my needs look just like that.. only mine have red #'s, and red everything.. all i did was throw in some 4$ for 4 red bulbs.. and it looks even better than that.. *


do you have any pics at night? im interested.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would like to add that I did the customization of Liu's cluster. I installed the Red Intelliglo needle kit, the reverse indiglo faces, painted the needles red, and the aluminum bezel. You definately need to have the faces and intelliglo needles installed professionally. I will tell you first hand it is a bitch of an install.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

does anyone know where you can get the little blue rubber nipples that goes over the bulbs on the AC cluster...If I cna get some red one the bulbs are the same type in the speed/tach cluster. I didnt see them in the local advance auto parts store


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

any chance to get reverse glow guages that don't have the bright a$$ indiglo center?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well... you can make your own.. get reverse indiglows, and just get a razor, and cut the center of it, to disconnect the indiglow part, then it should work just numbers.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

has anyone tried wrapping aluminum foil inside their gauage cluster (or chrome paint) to make the backing more reflective? I just bought the red bulbs. They look nice but are a little dim compared to the glow guages. I figure if I make the backing more reflective, maybe the needles will be brighter.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alexburke21 said:


> *has anyone tried wrapping aluminum foil inside their gauage cluster (or chrome paint) to make the backing more reflective? I just bought the red bulbs. They look nice but are a little dim compared to the glow guages. I figure if I make the backing more reflective, maybe the needles will be brighter. *


 prolly wouldn't help any. If you knew what the inside of the cluster looked like, you would see that it wouldn't help (at least for the needles. It might help the numbers out, but not much. Besides, getting in there to paint the back isn't a very easy task.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *does anyone know where you can get the little blue rubber nipples that goes over the bulbs on the AC cluster...If I cna get some red one the bulbs are the same type in the speed/tach cluster. I didnt see them in the local advance auto parts store *


 Walmart


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i didnt have any acrylic paint laying around, so i took a red sharpiee marker and colored the needle red, and it works greeat!!




dfalcon02 said:


> *well, i just went to an arts/crafts store and bought a small bottle of red acrylic paint. you can get whatever color you want. after i took the gauge cluster out, i used a q-tip to apply the paint. you only need one coat, just enough to color it. you don't want to put heavy coats on the needle, because then the light won't show through at night. if you put too much on and it doesn't shine through, sand the paint down. my gauges light up like LIUSPEED's, but the numbers and stuff light up red too. *


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

What size bulb does the needles take for a 1996 200sx. I ordered the reverse glow gauges, I just haven't installed them yet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ebricenojr said:


> What size bulb does the needles take for a 1996 200sx. I ordered the reverse glow gauges, I just haven't installed them yet.


The needles and numbers run off of 4 194 bulbs that go into the back of the cluster. If you're about to install indiglos, I can't stress enough how important it is not to remove the needles. If possible, make sure you can side the faces over the needles rather than removing the needles


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah i slide mine over, i gotta sticky tach now. I'm automatic so it isnt that important, but when i turn the car off it drops to 2,000 and my idle sticks up at about 3,000 or so.......anyone know a way that should fit it? I could try giggling it some more and see if it will just go lose again....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

speedricer said:


> yeah i slide mine over, i gotta sticky tach now. I'm automatic so it isnt that important, but when i turn the car off it drops to 2,000 and my idle sticks up at about 3,000 or so.......anyone know a way that should fit it? I could try giggling it some more and see if it will just go lose again....


take out the 2 face screws and slide the new face around a bit, make sure it's not making contact with the tach needle.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Does it really work well??!! I'm going to try that too, thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ebricenojr said:


> Does it really work well??!! I'm going to try that too, thanks


does *what* really work well?


----------

